# How do you sing this? any advice?



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

i was just wondering how if its possible to sing like this or is it just kind of unique to the person who sang it?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

to me he sounds like an he's trying hard to do an imitation of the classic of Rob Halford, but he's a "bit" aphonous so he sounds like a mix of Halford 





and Quorthon


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

norman bates said:


> to me he sounds like an he's trying hard to do an imitation of the classic of Rob Halford, but he's a "bit" aphonous so he sounds like a mix of Halford
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm yes i can definitely see this.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The one thing I do know about the 'rougher' styles of singing pop genres, is that the pros, who do it set after set, night after night, _use very little of their voice,_ i.e. they are not straining, shouting or actually screaming. Instead, they find a way to make the vocal timbre without a huge amount of force or air support, _and amplification and a mixer, if live, part of the technical concert crew, takes care of the rest_. You can hear that on this recording, the vocalist not using much more force than an easy stage voice....

If they were actually straining their voices all the time, the voice wouldn't enough last to finish one evening's set.

Vocal coaches specializing in pop singing know all the tricks of this other sort of singing, and if you are even thinking of trying it, you are better off working with such a teacher vs. trying anything like on your own -- unless you want to wreck your voice, develop nodes on your vocal chords, etc.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

PetrB said:


> The one thing I do know about the 'rougher' styles of singing pop genres, is that the pros, who do it set after set, night after night, _use very little of their voice,_ i.e. they are not straining, shouting or actually screaming. Instead, they find a way to make the vocal timbre without a huge amount of force or air support, _and amplification and a mixer, if live, part of the technical concert crew, takes care of the rest_. You can hear that on this recording, the vocalist not using much more force than an easy stage voice....
> 
> If they were actually straining their voices all the time, the voice wouldn't enough last to finish one evening's set.
> 
> Vocal coaches specializing in pop singing know all the tricks of this other sort of singing, and if you are even thinking of trying it, you are better off working with such a teacher vs. trying anything like on your own -- unless you want to wreck your voice, develop nodes on your vocal chords, etc.


what about vocalists who don't have a technical concert crew. i would like to be able to sing like them. by the way i saw you post on yahoo answers like 8 years ago you have the same name and profile picture on there as you do here. Pretty weird seeing you on there.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> what about vocalists who don't have a technical concert crew. i would like to be able to sing like them. by the way i saw you post on yahoo answers like 8 years ago you have the same name and profile picture on there as you do here. Pretty weird seeing you on there.


It doesn't take a mixer to set the vocalist's mic to meet the vocalist's need and balance with the rest....

If you are self-taught, the techniques to produce this so you do not wreck your voice are known, to those who specialize in it. It would be more than irresponsible of me to tell you to even think of trying it on your own without the right technical vocal coaching... unless you want to toast your cords, that is.


----------



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

...by squeezing your balls, really _really _tight.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

Celloissimo said:


> ...by squeezing your balls, really _really _tight.


thanks! ill give it a try!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Celloissimo said:


> ...by squeezing your balls, really _really _tight.


Like banging your head against the proverbial brick wall, that only feels good when you stop!


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I can't imagine if you're honestly exploring a classical music site that you'll crave to sing like this for too long. You're testosterone is raging and you don't know what to do with it... some never understand, and they remain in their teenage years for life. I sometimes listen to metal, as well. But I know that it's primarily because there remains a good bit of misunderstood chaos in me, and I haven't come to terms with it yet. It's really an immaturity, but I've gained some perspective on that. Although you'll find that there are much greater ways to express these movements rather bluntly smacking somebody about the face.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Vesuvius said:


> I can't imagine if you're honestly exploring a classical music site that you'll crave to sing like this for too long.


I don't see the relation between the enjoyment of a vocal style (by the way: a lot of people find the vocal style used by classical singers ridicolous) and the fact that he is here. Would it be more acceptable if he'd like to hear Diamanda Galas?


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

norman bates said:


> I don't see the relation between the enjoyment of a vocal style (by the way: a lot of people find the vocal style used by classical singers ridicolous) and the fact that he is here. Would it be more acceptable if he'd like to hear Diamanda Galas?


I think the point is flying right over your head. Different styles of throat singing are pretty cool. For metal, though, it's not really about the "quality of texture." It's about screaming your guts out because your mind is tormented.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Vesuvius said:


> I think the point is flying right over your head. Different styles of throat singing are pretty cool. For metal, though, it's not really about the "quality of texture." It's about screaming your guts out because your mind is tormented.


just like many blues and rock vocalists, is it necessarily wrong?
This is an example of "screaming your guts out" and I think it's a fantastic vocal interpretation





My only problem with many metal singers is that the screaming or the growling has become a clichè, but hey... I think that also the operatic style is often a unnecessary clichè and I'd like to see classical composers and singers (who now have microphones to achieve the necessary volume to be heard) using their natural voices that allow more in terms of subtlety.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

norman bates said:


> just like many blues and rock vocalists, is it necessarily wrong?
> This is an example of "screaming your guts out" and I think it's a fantastic vocal interpretation
> 
> 
> ...


It's definitely not wrong. But there comes a point when one has to ask - "Okay, how much do I really have to scream my head off? What am I trying to achieve with this?" I still listen to some bands occasionally, but I'm growing more and more tired of it... it stays on one track.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

this is chuck clean vocals. He said the reason he growled was because he didn't like his singing voice.


----------

